# Les Pooch Brush order Oct 2012



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm thinking about it, but which is the best? Sammi still has her puppy coat at almost six months...is there a brush that can handle both puppy and adult coat?


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

I haven't owned these brushes either, and am going on the reviews about them. 
So my advice is to look at the brush descriptions on lespoochs.com. And if you need further advice, call the company and speak to Marie in sales. Hope this helps.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

These are the brushes my groomer uses, and they are nice! I need to figure out which ones we need here - I somehow think we use the red and purple ones, but I need to make a call and ask before I order for us... 
sarah


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

No problem. Just let me know after you ask your groomer.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

These are really the only brushes I use- including when i was grooming professionally. 

IF i was going to have only one brush- i'd get a silver- and a single width. even on the stanards- i usemy single width 2x as often as my double width. 

If i was going to buy two- i'd go silver and a mattzapper (Red) 

I have not used the gold- wish i could get my hands on one- but was told when i ordered mine by several poodle groomers to go silver


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I think I will order one -- I have emailed them to get advice on which I should order !


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

That's great. Just let me know. We are up to 26 brushes now!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

Right I have thought long and hard about whether I should post anything in this thread, but I feel that it is in the best interest of the forum that I offer a slight warning here given that I know several of our members are not internet savvy.
Doodleluvr I do not know you, I don't know anything about you, and I do not wish to offend you but I must say this.
When purchasing items off the internet there is always a risk, purchasing from a well known and reputable shop decreases the risk purchasing from an individual increases the risk, group buys when done on a forum are usually run by a well known member who has a history with the group, even then there is a risk that they may be dishonest. 
When a new member joins a group and in the same day essentially asks people to trust them and give them money nine times out of ten it is a scam and said member disappears once money is paid leaving the contributors out of pocket.
I hope that Doodleluvr is the exception to the rule but I advise anyone participating in the group buy to be cautious and aware as I would hate to see anyone ripped off and spending money they can't afford to waste on a product they don't get.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Anntig said:


> Right I have thought long and hard about whether I should post anything in this thread, but I feel that it is in the best interest of the forum that I offer a slight warning here given that I know several of our members are not internet savvy.
> Doodleluvr I do not know you, I don't know anything about you, and I do not wish to offend you but I must say this.
> When purchasing items off the internet there is always a risk, purchasing from a well known and reputable shop decreases the risk purchasing from an individual increases the risk, group buys when done on a forum are usually run by a well known member who has a history with the group, even then there is a risk that they may be dishonest.
> When a new member joins a group and in the same day essentially asks people to trust them and give them money nine times out of ten it is a scam and said member disappears once money is paid leaving the contributors out of pocket.
> I hope that Doodleluvr is the exception to the rule but I advise anyone participating in the group buy to be cautious and aware as I would hate to see anyone ripped off and spending money they can't afford to waste on a product they don't get.


AnnTig I think you very politely did/said the right thing... at least everyone is on notice and has been made aware without any offense intended toward anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

Anntig said:


> Right I have thought long and hard about whether I should post anything in this thread, but I feel that it is in the best interest of the forum that I offer a slight warning here given that I know several of our members are not internet savvy.
> Doodleluvr I do not know you, I don't know anything about you, and I do not wish to offend you but I must say this.
> When purchasing items off the internet there is always a risk, purchasing from a well known and reputable shop decreases the risk purchasing from an individual increases the risk, group buys when done on a forum are usually run by a well known member who has a history with the group, even then there is a risk that they may be dishonest.
> When a new member joins a group and in the same day essentially asks people to trust them and give them money nine times out of ten it is a scam and said member disappears once money is paid leaving the contributors out of pocket.
> I hope that Doodleluvr is the exception to the rule but I advise anyone participating in the group buy to be cautious and aware as I would hate to see anyone ripped off and spending money they can't afford to waste on a product they don't get.


Thank you for raising this issue. I agree with you and should've put more information about myself in the original post.

My name is Lorita. I am a groomer in Nebraska. I am interested in purchasing these brushes for myself, and have missed out on other group buys. I thought I'd step up and organize this group buy so that we can get these fabulous brushes at the lowest possible price.

I am not intending to make any profit on these brushes. As you pointed out, I am new to this forum. For that reason, I decided only to accept payment by Paypal, as to protect both the buyers and myself. I am not accepting checks or money orders.

Also, I have been a seller on Ebay for the last several years. I have approximately 1030 positive feedbacks. My ebay identification is glendalegourmet if anyone would like to look me up.

I hope all of this helps. But you are right, buyers need to be cautious.

Thanks.


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

We are at 28 brushes now! I will check with les poochs to verify availability of the brush styles ordered, and start sending out invoices this week. Meanwhile, I will keep accepting orders. Thanks!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Those wanting to know more about LP brushes might benefit from looking at a past group buy thread and/or doing a forum search for LP brush reviews. I have three: the *single gold,* which is gentle and great for brushing wet hair and long ear leathers; the *single green*, which is a good "all over body" brush, and the *single silver*, which is excellent for undoing "tangles" (Chagall does _not_ "mat," I just won't have that!:biggrin1 

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle...up-buy-coming-november-2011-a.html#post192568

As an aside, *I VERY MUCH appreciate what* *Anntig* *posted in this thread*!:nod:


----------



## Tonjad (Mar 12, 2012)

I sent an email to Les Pooch and asked which I should get since I am trying to keep my spoos in short coat and they suggested the "red" brush --anyone familiar with it ? I have the wide green and love it


----------



## doodleluvr (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok we have orders for 38 brushes! I checked with Les Pooch and all brushes are in stock and ready to ship. I am waiting on payments from a couple of folks before I can proceed with the order. I've sent reminders to them and hopefully I can place this order by Friday.

Thanks for all of the interest!


----------

